

Water Main Break Floods Dallas Data Center - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/06/07/water-main-break-floods-dallas-data-center/

======
Scott_MacGregor
Water main breaks, basement fills with mud and "Oil". Only in Texas. Since we
relocated from Las Vegas to Austin I tend to forget about the other big
industry here--Oil. People in Las Vegas never had oil problems.

